# wet sanding?is it the only way



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi got my touch up paint out and now it has dried doesn't look to good.If i was to get some sanding paper on it to cut it back would it be hard to get shine back on it?


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

Nope, wet sand it back using 3000 grit and then just polish it back up!

Although im sure someone with more expertise will be along shortly.


----------



## cockney123 (Dec 28, 2010)

Ta for your reply


----------

